

Ask HN: Best Format for a Developer Job Post Headline? - burgerguyg

I&#x27;m a developer and I recently saw a developer job posting with a headline I thought was fairly meaningless. I wrote a quick post recommending using a &quot;job title, primary tech&quot; format for headlines. A friend, who has been a professor of computing, disagreed and said that presenting the problem the job needs to solve rather than the tech used to solve it would make the headline more clickable for him. I understand that, but think it&#x27;s really hard to describe many tech problems succinctly enough for a headline. Is the title and tech approach too boring? Is the &quot;state the problem in 15 words or less&quot; approach too difficult? What is the best way to write a headline for a job posting that will inspire devs to read it?
======
MichaelCrawford
I told a recruiter recently that I responded to her specific post because I
saw "C++" in the subject line. It was complete news to her, that naming the
programming language would help.

A particular problem I see is that when I go looking for C++ jobs, the search
form turns up javascript jobs that name C++ as a qualification.

The job title is not so important to me as the problem to be solved. Like
"GUI, C++" would be good.

------
burgerguyg
FWIW, this is the post: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/one-weird-rule-job-
post-headl...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/one-weird-rule-job-post-
headlines-greg-bulmash)

